# Man Fined for dumping Bunny



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Man Fined for dumping bunny.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 3, 2009)

YES!

This is what this world needs.

If you take an animal and domesticate it- you cannot cannot cannot then 'release' it. It's a commitment. Once you have taken away it's natural instincts etc. then you are completely commited to making sure it is always looked after, in the best way possible.

It should be illegal to 'release' any domesticated animal.

And I also think (I'm not entirely sure how this would work) that people should have to acquire some sort of license to own a pet, saying they are responsibly and knowledgable enough to take care of that pet.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 4, 2009)

That is a cruel way to get rid of a rabbit. 
I read what people wrote as comments on the story and WOW some people have no sense of compansion.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 4, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I read what people wrote as comments on the story and WOW some people have no sense of compansion.



Yeah... that's making me the angriest..... IDIOTS :grumpy: And that's putting it nicely


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 4, 2009)

*They should only release the rabbits in Florida where the illegally released ball pythons and boa constrictors need the meals.

*Okay.....that reply is not a serious one right lol???? Are they being silly or actually thinking this is an intelligent and logical answer?

....so often it's just complete ignorance that causes animals to suffer. :tears2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 4, 2009)

Right I have to stop reading those comments. It's making my blood boil.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 4, 2009)

there appears to be some recourse for illegal dumping,..though this is not common everywhere,.it would seem when one takes on a responsibility they should not shrug it and condem a domesticated animal,,that given-try taking an animal to a county shelter,look around real good,what are the chances the animal will be alive in 2 weeks,not bloody likely,.they move animals-(efficiently) who do-not sound or look pretty,cute--everything kinda goes full circle-???,..beware of easter time,etc.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 4, 2009)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Right I have to stop reading those comments. It's making my blood boil.


Yeah I had to do the same. I could have spent all night typing abuse in reply otherwise! I think that they are partly due to ignorance and heartless cruel people, and partly due to idiots thinking it's funny to try and wind up people who care about animals. I know I'd much rather be wound up and be made fun of than be a sick..... idiot (for want of a better word) like them!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 4, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Right I have to stop reading those comments. It's making my blood boil.
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

:grumpy: Lol I am glad you have to sign up to sites before you can post a comment, otherwise I would just be posting very angry messages all night. 

I really just can't actually get my head round some people....I just can't. :?


----------



## KimberlilyKC (May 5, 2009)

No kidding, about those comments... The whole situation is so sickening, really: people don't get that the reason there is a difference between domestics and wild rabbits, and the whole reason domestics exist at all is because humans domesticated them! So you have beings that were made to be dependent on human care, basically. And idiot humans who don't get that the same way that humans who conceive babies have a responsibility to provide care for them, humans have a responsibility to take care of other dependent creatures that are in this world because of THEIR actions. That means consumers, not just breeders, as consumers are the reason breeders breed rabbits in the first place. 

In my opinion people should never buy animals from breeders, but should rescue animals (this could make for an interesting discussion elsewhere, as I'm guessing some members here won't agree with me on this one?). We got our bunnies this way: Coco from someone who couldn't keep him at her new apartment, Kiwi from someone who was going to drop him off in the woods. I don't think Coco would have been abandoned, so he might have been okay, but it brings tears to my eyes to think that Kiwi would likely not be alive today.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 5, 2009)

Benji was abandoned. He was left in a box bleeding from an attack. I just hope he doesn't remember any of it at all.
I'm so glad I could give him a wonderful life. I love both my rabbits more than I can ever put into words, and the idea of even giving one away, let alone abandoning one, is just something I cannot (and won't let myself) think about.

It's too painful.

But there's people out there who don't give it a second thought.


How exactly??!!


----------

